# Bleeding while on prostap



## willsmum (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi, dont know if anyone can help but i am freaking out! I had my third prostap injection five days ago (i am on a long down reg and having deivf at serum in sept) however i have just starting bleeding over last couple of days and have period pains and all signs i am coming on. I am so confused as Prostap is supposed to shut your system down. It worked for the first two months so why am i bleeding now?
Any advice greatly appreciated,

WM XXXXX


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Did you have a period shortly after starting DR?

My experience of day 21 long protocol with own eggs is that you have a bleed as normal towards the beginning of starting down reg to get rid of the old lining. 

You should not have ovulated if you are down regulated and therefore should not have had a uterine lining build up or hormone fluctuation to cause a bleed. I would suggest you speak to the doctor.


----------



## willsmum (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, Holly,
I was told to start with the pill back in june, then had my first prostap injection while still on the pill. I spotted for a while but had no actual bleed.
I had my second injection one month later and my third another month on, which was a week last saturday. I started to spot on thursday and came on heavy 
over the weekend.
I emailed Penny at serum and she was adamant that i would only bleed "slightly" but i had a "full on bleed"
I am flying out to serum on fri, so hopefully will get some clarity!


----------

